# (solved)Problem mit dem mounten eines USB-Gerätes

## aleph-muc

Hallo Gemeinschaft,

ich habe ein kleines Problem zu dem ich leider noch keine Lösung gefunden habe.

Folgendes:

Ich habe ein Handy, das ich per USB ans Notebook anschließe. Udev funktioniert, es wird ein device /dev/legend1 erstellt.

Ich habe  Verzeichnis /mnt/legend. Dahin möchte ich es gerne als normaler user mounten.

Eintrag in die /etc/fstab:

```

/dev/legend1    /mnt/legend   auto   noauto,users,iocharset=utf8,codepage=850,rw 0 0

```

Wenn ich als user oder root in der shell 

```
mount /mnt/legend
```

 eingebe bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,

missing coepage or helperprogram or other error
```

Wenn ich als root in der shell aber eingebe:

```

mount /dev/legend1 -t auto /mnt/legend
```

funktioniert es einwandfrei.

Hat jemand einen Tip, was ich verändern muß?

Grüße

alephLast edited by aleph-muc on Fri Jul 29, 2011 7:15 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

1. mount /dev/legend kann nicht gehen. Du versuchst die ganze Platte zu mounten und nicht die Partition. Du musst wenn dann schon mount /dev/legend1 oder mount /mnt/legend eingeben

Was passiert denn wenn du als User folgendes eingibst

```
# mount /dev/legend1 /mnt/legend
```

Funktioniert das?

Sebastian

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi Hollowman,

danke für Deine schnelle Reaktion.

Ist mir ein Tippfehler unterlaufen. Ich gebe in der shell 

```
mount /mnt/legend
```

ein.

Habe das oben berichtigt.

grüße

aleph

----------

## toralf

 *aleph-muc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich als root in der shell aber eingebe:
> 
> ```
> ...

 Dann tipp doch mal "mount" auf der Kommandozeile ein und schau nach, welche mount Option tatsächlich funktioniert (entweder mit utf8 oder mit der codepage 850 scheint es auf Deinem System Probleme  zu geben).

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi toralf,

ich habe jetzt das Handy als root mit

```
mount /dev/legend1 -t auto /mnt/legend
```

 eingehängt.

Wenn ich nun nur das Kommando 

```
mount
```

 eingebe, kommt folgende Ausgabe:

```
rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,commit=0)

devtmpfs on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,relatime,size=4064624k,nr_inodes=1016156,mode=755)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)

rc-svcdir on /lib64/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw,relatime)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

none on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,noatime)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

/dev/sdb1 on /mnt/legend type vfat (rw)
```

Hilft mir aber glaube ich nicht wirklich.

Grüße

aleph

----------

## toralf

Na dann fang doch mal damit an, einen der beiden Parameter "iocharset=utf8,codepage=850" zu entfernen und es dann schrittweise zu versuchen ...

----------

## aleph-muc

Das habe ich auch schon versucht. Es ändert leider nichts am Ergebnis.

----------

## toralf

 *aleph-muc wrote:*   

> Das habe ich auch schon versucht. Es ändert leider nichts am Ergebnis.

 genau, ich befürchte, daß "0 0" stören könnte, die sind - glaube ich - bei FAT nicht notwendigigerweise sinnvoll.

----------

## aleph-muc

Auch das Entfernen dieser Parameter hat leider nicht geholfen.

Ich habe es jetzt auch mit ein paar USB-Sticks versucht. Das gleiche Phänomen. Es liegt also nicht am Handy.

Der zuletzt ausprobierte Eintrag in der fstab lautet:

```
/dev/legend1    /mnt/legend    vfat   noauto,users,rw
```

Ich bin echt ratlos.

Grüße

aleph

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

was mich irritiert ist die Device-Bezeichnung /dev/legend1

Gibt es in der dmesg Ausgabe, nachdem du dein Laufwerk angesteckt hast keine "normale" Device Benennung wie /dev/sdXX ?

Poste doch ansonsten bitte mal die relevanten Zeilen aus dmesg nachdem du den Stick (oder das Telefon) angesteckt hast.

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi Josef.95

das Device wird durch eine udev-Regel von mir angelegt.

Wenn ich das Gerät mit:

```
mount /dev/legend1 /mnt/legend
```

 als root gemountet habe und dann 

```
mount
```

eingebe meldet die shell, dass /dev/sdb1 nach /mnt/legend gemounted ist. 

Was ich inzwischen noch gemacht habe:

Ich habe als root die Optionen, die in der fstab stehen in der shell als option zum mount-befehl mitgegeben - Ergebnis, es wird einwandfrei gemounted. Das Problem scheint damit zusammen zu hängen, dass wenn ich kein device im Mountbefehl angebe (egal ob als root oder user) kommt die Fehlermeldung. Wenn ich das device (/dev/legend1) angebe, (was nur als root möglich ist) funktioniert es.

Grüße

aleph

----------

## Josef.95

Dann liegt es vermutlich an der udev Regel (und deren mitgegebenen Rechten)

Dein erster (korrigierter) Ansatz aus dem ersten Beitrag sollte so normal eigentlich funktionieren.

Ich hab das mal kurz mit einem vfat Dateisystem auf einem USB-Stick getestet: 

fstab 

```
/dev/sde1                     /mnt/gentoo       vfat  noauto,users,iocharset=utf8,codepage=850,rw 0 0
```

 lässt sich als User problemlos einhängen: 

```
$ mount /mnt/gentoo

$ mount | grep vfat

/dev/sde1 on /mnt/gentoo type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,iocharset=utf8,codepage=850)
```

----------

## aleph-muc

Ich habe auch schon versuchsweise die udev-regel auskommentiert.

Es wird dann das device /dev/sdb1 erstellt. Aber auch das kann ich (nach Korrektur der fstab) nicht mit dem normalen user über

```
mount /mnt/legend
```

mounten.

Grüße

aleph

----------

## aleph-muc

Oh Mann,

ich traue mich es ja fast nicht zu schreiben, aber es bewahrheitet sich mal wieder der Satz: Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil.

Ich habe in den optionen der fstab nouat statt noauto geschrieben.  :Embarassed: 

Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen.

Grüsse

aleph

----------

